# Pharma Laboratories?????????



## andy0601# (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all, recently got some new gear, Pharma Laboratories

10ml sus 250

10ml deca

never heard of this brand before i think its an UG-lab, not a lot of info on label except from sayin "manufactured for EU", also exp. date, batch no, hologram label sayin "quality seal" all font on label looks ok.

Got it from a decent source aswell, just wondering if anyones come across this brand before.

Thanks all.

Will post images asap.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

the gear comes in 10ml vials and they call themselves pharma? tells me they are a ugl and are full of sh1t. never heard of them before but just for the very fact that they claim to be a pharmaceutical company i would tell them to go feck themselves. as bad as hygie claiming to be pharma inmo.


----------



## kac (Jun 1, 2010)

they are good to go mate, using there testoviron and equipose and they are the bolloxs. :thumbup1:


----------



## mtagt56 (Aug 17, 2010)

so are pharma laboratories ok ive got some stromba from them anybody know the quality


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol, the hologram on the r/h pic has been put on by a machine on a production line eh? lol.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mtagt56 said:


> so are pharma laboratories ok ive got some stromba from them anybody know the quality


which part of the country are these appearing?


----------



## mtagt56 (Aug 17, 2010)

Uriel said:


> which part of the country are these appearing?


North east I have stromba 5mg white tablets (plain) in white plastic bottle with holograph on one side.

Who are pharma Laboratories?


----------



## Sir_Winstrol (Feb 12, 2009)

mtagt56 said:


> North east I have stromba 5mg white tablets (plain) in white plastic bottle with holograph on one side.
> 
> Who are pharma Laboratories?


I also have Winny from Pharma Labs and Anavar too. How did ur tabs work mtagt56?? Havent swallowed any of mine yet..

Anyone else using Pharma Labs gear and the orals (especially) u mind telling how the stuff worked?


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

10ML Vials? Not Pharma - and neither is sust.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

the rubber part of the vial looks fcuked


----------



## Rich72 (May 25, 2010)

Yea that looks really dodgy lol .


----------

